# Coding for arthroscopic biceps tendon release



## ldesper (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello All,

What code are you all using for Arthroscopic Biceps Tendon Release.  I know there isn't a specific code, but I prefer not to use an unlisted code, is there any other code that you could recommend?

Thanks,
Lynn in NM


----------



## MARY K (Feb 18, 2011)

*Bicep tendon release*

Without the op note I have to ask if you have looked into 29828 for scope repair.


----------



## Thath041 (Feb 21, 2011)

We use 29999 for a biceps tenotomy(tendon release) with price reference to 23405. CPT  29828 is for a biceps tenodesis (suture/repair)


----------

